# Lost UFile tax documents... Now what?



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

My tax documents for UFile for the last two years were on my old computer.

The old computer is dead and gone.

Apparently UFile doesn't have any type of username on their system I would have used.

--- NOW WHAT? 

How do I file my taxes this year? I've lost everything.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

You don't technically need your old ones do you? I can't remember.

Edit: In order to file a new one I mean. I know you'd want it for records.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you tried calling ufile? They might have other ways to search for your account.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

After tearing up the place, I managed to find my 2011 Notice of Assessment (phew), *jcgd*, would I be able to just input all of my information into the 2012 UFile software?

*FP*, UFile only has help through email. I could email them, but I already read in their FAQ that they will not provide you with a new password, reset your password, etc. 

I assume if I have my 2011 Notice of Assessment, I will be fine?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> After tearing up the place, I managed to find my 2011 Notice of Assessment (phew), *jcgd*, would I be able to just input all of my information into the 2012 UFile software?
> 
> *FP*, UFile only has help through email. I could email them, but I already read in their FAQ that they will not provide you with a new password, reset your password, etc.
> 
> I assume if I have my 2011 Notice of Assessment, I will be fine?


You could still try.

I find it very helpful to have last years info when doing taxes, but it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you should always keep hard copies of your taxes in case this happens.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't understand why you cannot log onto Ufile? Don't you keep userids and passwords somewhere outside your computer? I use a WD drive with copies of everything. If you forgot your user name, just enter your email address used to register. They will send you your userid.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

kcowan, I do not have a list of passwords and user ID's.

I will need to start doing this.

And I tried both of my email addresses last night on the UFile site, it said it had nothing on file 

Maybe I'll switch to StudioTax this year since I lost my files, anyway.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

@KaeJS: 

I've usually only needed old copies of tax returns/assessments to check amounts like current RRSP contribution room or carryover items such as a capital loss or unclaimed RRSP contributions.

If you signup on CRA's web site using "My Account", you can see previous year assessments, returns etc.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/ndvdls/myccnt/menu-eng.html


To avoid a similar situation (though being conservative, I only do my taxes on my computer), I keep a couple of backup sets of the returns in PDF form on a combination of USB keys and hard drives. This is the same as relevant documentation - charitable receipts, brokerage statements, T3's etc.


As for a list of accounts/passwords, you might want something like KeePass or similar, though it would need to backed up as well. 
http://keepass.info/


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jungle said:


> I think you should always keep hard copies of your taxes in case this happens.


Or if you want to reduce space, digital copies in say PDF format can help as well.

I had some paper copies destroyed by flooding in my basement, back when I kept only one final paper copy. 


Cheers


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> And I tried both of my email addresses last night on the UFile site, it said it had nothing on file


Has your email changed since you first registered for ufile. It may be 5 years ago. You never need it except for using a new computer.


----------

